# John Williams conducting at Tanglewood for Film Night



## zolhof (Aug 28, 2019)

Blows my mind to see him rocking that baton with such energy and ardour. What an absolute legend!


----------



## Matt Riley (Aug 28, 2019)

I saw him live in Boston a couple of years ago. He’s amazing. He’s probably going to keep composing and conducting until he drops.


----------



## X-Bassist (Aug 28, 2019)

Amazing guy, but the Star Wars theme has become his “Freebird”. He must be a little tired of hearing it repeatedly. After all, he does have other excellent work.


----------



## zolhof (Aug 28, 2019)

X-Bassist said:


> Amazing guy, but the Star Wars theme has become his “Freebird”. He must be a little tired of hearing it repeatedly. After all, he does have other excellent work.



Reminds me of Harrison Ford and the Raiders March:





But yeah, I agree with you wholeheartedly. I believe Williams will outlive most of us but I don't expect to see him making more than a few special appearances here and there. The program was pretty cool though, conducted by Newman. At least we have DN, Conrad Pope, Nic Raine, etc to honor the Master.


----------

